# Timing Chain Covers/water pump



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys. Will a 69-72 timing chain cover/water pump assembly fit and work properly on a 67 400? I have been looking for a pre 69 8-bolt assembly aluminum cast but havent had much luck. I know that KRE makes a 69-72 aluminum unit but I'm not sure if it will work. Any thougths?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It will work. You need to change something else also....can't remember....maybe the water pump pulley. The 8 bolt covers are around. If you want to stay "original", keep looking. :cheers Eric


----------



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Water Pump Cover*

I have just the opposite problem and could also use some help. I have a 69 455 block (now actually 468) being setup for a dual crossover quad manifold. It has a tripower front cover and consequently I need a 9 bolt water pump housing with the tripower dimple for water neck clearance. Does any such animal exist?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

69 later cover on 67: must change all the pulleys including crank, use 8 bolt water pump setup and possibly fan spacer, and possible some 67 brackets may not line up with 69 pulley setup.

No such thing as a 9 bolt pump and yes, the 69 later cover had the tripower dimple.

67 covers are available used. PM me with offer.


----------



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

My bad on the bolt count, but could you confirm for me that the 69 or later 11-bolt timing chain/water pump back cover has the tri-power dimple. I've been told that 68 was the last year for that design. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Kauffman is producing the 8 bolt timing covers, $175:

Kauffman Racing Equipment

Rick


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Goodman52 said:


> My bad on the bolt count, but could you confirm for me that the 69 or later 11-bolt timing chain/water pump back cover has the tri-power dimple. I've been told that 68 was the last year for that design. Appreciate your help.


The dimple is there on the later covers, but there is a bolt boss located right at the top of the dimple. This makes the cover clear the thermostat housing, so you can use it, but the bolt boss does not provide adequate clearance to actually remove the thermostat housing with the manifold in place.

Lars


----------



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

lars said:


> The dimple is there on the later covers, but there is a bolt boss located right at the top of the dimple. This makes the cover clear the thermostat housing, so you can use it, but the bolt boss does not provide adequate clearance to actually remove the thermostat housing with the manifold in place.
> 
> Lars


That's probably OK. I think that boss could be cut back enough to make the setup work. What I need now is a source for a new or really clean used 11-bolt assembly, with the dimple. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

your opening up a big can of worms by swapping timing covers, waterpump, ect. it usually throws everything out of wack including power steering brackets, alternator, nuthin lines up right. then throw into the mix the later style waterpumps that have 2 hub heights. it could turn into a nightmare and be confusing. use caution. rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Rickm and Pontiac said. It can turn into a Big 'Ol Mess in a heartbeat. All pulleys, balancer, etc. are different depths. Also brackets may be different. Also differences between "long pump" and "short pump" 11- bolt set-ups. Get a good 8-bolt cover for your '67. They are out there. That way you get to keep your original stuff....the stuff that fits and works and lines up.


----------

